# Goodbye Audison VRx Amps



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

Heard today they are now discontinued, therefore, the step from LRx goes directly to the Thesis line....


I'm bummed 






(Sorry if this is old news)


----------



## trevordj (Feb 22, 2009)

That's huge, I hadn't heard that either. Bummer...


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

wow....that sucks.

I was just thinking about picking up the VRx line


----------



## m3gunner (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm sure it was purely due to the slow market... those that can afford it get the Thesis, those that can't get the SRx.

Leaves two options in the middle and I'd bet that the LRx sells 3 or 4 times as well as the VRx. Bummer...


----------



## azncarjunkie (Jan 21, 2009)

for those not quite as familiar with audison...what were the major differences between lrx and vrx?


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

Either this already exists or is the plan....but my Audison dealer told me yesterday that there are (will be) a "more affordable" version(s) of the Thesis amps and that is why the Vrx was discontinued. I am sure the word affordable is relative.

I know very little about it.


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm thinking they're just discontinuing that line to replace it w/ something else. They've upgraded both the other lines, figured it was time to do these ones.


----------



## azncarjunkie (Jan 21, 2009)

it's sad to say that despite the quality of the amps, I haven't been a fan of the cases. Call me lame... to each their own I suppose.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

ARCuhTEK said:


> Either this already exists or is the plan....but my Audison dealer told me yesterday that there are (will be) a "more affordable" version(s) of the Thesis amps and that is why the Vrx was discontinued. I am sure the word affordable is relative.
> 
> I know very little about it.


I heard about this over a month ago from my good friend that is a dealer, sorry guys thought everyone new about this already. He has some pics of the new extended Thesis lines that is to replace the VRx line. See if I can the model list and some of the pics so people can see the new line.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

"affordability" for the expanded Thesis line is a word I would use loosely. Yes it's cheaper than the HV, but still more than the VRx are/were.
They also have a new Thesis line of speakers.

Any way I got a sweet ass VRx poster at the shop which will soon become a collectors item.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Jason. You got a list of the new line and the power break out at the shop. I know you had or Chris had a some pics of some of the new Thesis stuff got a way to post some of it.


----------



## mcsoul (Jul 23, 2008)

azncarjunkie said:


> for those not quite as familiar with audison...what were the major differences between lrx and vrx?


Vrx is overbuilt with 2 ohm stability when bridged. I doubt a lot of people where running them that way though.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Genxx said:


> Jason. You got a list of the new line and the power break out at the shop. I know you had or Chris had a some pics of some of the new Thesis stuff got a way to post some of it.


I'm not at the shop today, but I can post some stuff tomorrow.


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

azncarjunkie said:


> it's sad to say that despite the quality of the amps, I haven't been a fan of the cases. Call me lame... to each their own I suppose.


I second that. I have two Lrx amps and one DLS. I fussed with the Lrx amps about 1000 times more than the DLS. The DLS was easy to mount. Easy to understand the proper wiring, easy to actually connect the various wires..etc. The Lrx? Not so much. In fact, if I have any plans to tweak my system or just move an amp one inch in any direction....it is a royal PITA and its all because of how the amp mounts, etc.


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

*1st picture = LRx 4.300
2nd Picture = VRx 4.300*


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

ARCuhTEK said:


> I second that. I have two Lrx amps and one DLS. I fussed with the Lrx amps about 1000 times more than the DLS. The DLS was easy to mount. Easy to understand the proper wiring, easy to actually connect the various wires..etc. The Lrx? Not so much. In fact, if I have any plans to tweak my system or just move an amp one inch in any direction....it is a royal PITA and its all because of how the amp mounts, etc.


I agree profoundly. Once you have mastered the art of an Audison Amp, the wiring, and the control panel push buttons, you can fully well use any other amplifier without qualm.


----------



## azncarjunkie (Jan 21, 2009)

that picture is ridiculous. The VRX looks like the death-star


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

The VRx was replaced with the Thesis Quatro, Duo and Uno. They're a lot cheaper than the Thesis HV venti.


----------



## mcsoul (Jul 23, 2008)

It looks like the vrx models are also rated at 12v and increase power as voltage
goes up. Lrx models do rated at 14.4v I believe (I have 2 of them).


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

mcsoul said:


> Lrx models do rated at 14.4v I believe (I have 2 of them).



I have the new LRx model as well. 

Luckily they raised the bar on the LRx before discontinuing the VRx.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Looks like I have a new amp line to start collecting.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

michaelsil1 said:


> I have the new LRx model as well.
> 
> Luckily they raised the bar on the LRx before discontinuing the VRx.


My 1992 VRs spanks my VRX direct 6 and VRX 4300 
They all tapped and called my VRs Uncle 

Audison VR 203


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

dual700 said:


> My 1992 VRs spanks my VRX direct 6 and VRX 4300
> They all tapped and called my VRs Uncle
> 
> Audison VR 203


Is the VR the reason your nipples are so perky? :laugh:


----------



## mcsoul (Jul 23, 2008)

michaelsil1 said:


> I have the new LRx model as well.
> 
> Luckily they raised the bar on the LRx before discontinuing the VRx.


I am running the older Lrx's, but I would not trade my ease of mounting
for 10w rms


----------



## azncarjunkie (Jan 21, 2009)

Good thing I have no idea what any of that stuff inside does. resisters, capacitors, and who knows what. Going to create amps that just have those stuck everywhere and don't have any real function. See how long it takes for the normal public to catch on 

wasn't there some amp company years back that was putting lead in there just to make it heavier?


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Genxx said:


> Jason. You got a list of the new line and the power break out at the shop. I know you had or Chris had a some pics of some of the new Thesis stuff got a way to post some of it.


Here are some CES pics.








Three way set.


10" sub.


I'll add some pricing tomorrow.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

michaelsil1 said:


> Is the VR the reason your nipples are so perky? :laugh:


I am reporting you and Jim to Iasca for sexual harrasment! oliceman:


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Amps
TH Uno: 850x1 4ohm, 1500x1 2ohm, 2300x1 1ohm $3499.95
TH Due: 300x2 4ohm, 500X2 2ohm, 750x2 1 ohm $3199.95
TH Quattro: 160x4 4ohm, 260x4 2ohm, 340x4 1ohm $3999.95

Speakers
TH 1.5 violino $899.95 pr
TH 3.0 voce $899.95 pr
TH 6.5 sax $1499.95 pr
TH 10 basso $1299.95 ea

Passive Xovers
THX FR2 for violino & sax $1499.95
THX MH2 for violino & voce $1499.95
THX FR3 for violino & voce & sax $1999.95

Digital Amp Control $229.95


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Holly Molly!!! for some Audison prices...  

Kelvin


----------



## m3gunner (Aug 6, 2008)

+1 Wow...



azncarjunkie said:


> that picture is ridiculous. The VRX looks like the death-star


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

jowens500 said:


> Here are some CES pics.



What are the two things above the Bit One?


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

auto dupe


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

I need to get a job  lolol


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

braves6117 said:


> I need to get a job  lolol


Me too!


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

That is the main reason I went with the LRX. That and I could not find a VRX6 in chrome. 

But I now have 10 channels of massive power.

I really liked the way the VRX looked.




braves6117 said:


> Heard today they are now discontinued, therefore, the step from LRx goes directly to the Thesis line....
> 
> 
> I'm bummed
> ...


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

michaelsil1 said:


> What are the two things above the Bit One?


MoBridge pieces. Basically an Ipod,XM,Bluetooth and video integration for MOST system cars, ie:Mercedes,Audi and others. mObridge USA


----------

